# Unidentified extreme colour-changing mbuna?



## Innocent (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 3 cichlids of the same (species?) in my tank, they were a mix-up at the LFS. 
They are dark blue/brownish, with darker vertical barring and black/rust fins and yellow eggspot. The pec fins have a white anterior edge.

They have a bit of a Labidochromus look to the body, but the mouth is very different - smaller and with a scary overbite. I thought they had white lips at first, til I realized they were teeth!!

I seem to have a dominant male and either a sub-dom and a female, or 2 females. All 3 can change their body colour to whitish-gray and black stripes, especially the dominant male.

I will add pics, these guys are frustratingly camera-shy! I would like to know what they are so I could maybe get a few more. 
They get along well with my Ps. Acei and L.caeruleus.

Please help![/img]


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds to me like you are describing a labeotropheus. Probably a fuelleborni, or pehaps a trewavasae along the lines of the Pombo Rocks variety. Check out the profiles and let us know, or upload a picture and someone will be able to help.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Labeotropheus don't have Labidochromis body-types, though. They're closer to something from the elongatus complex. The coloration does sound like Labeos, though the changing is a bit extreme, even for a stressed/displaying fish. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Innocent (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking thru the P.elongatus variants, Ndumbi has the right overall browny-blue body colour and shape, and the toothy grin, and there are other similarities, but not quite right :s (going by the profile pic)
I'm going to (try to!) catch the male and make him pose LOL, I'll see if he'll change colours for the camera. 
Thanks for responses so far!


----------



## Innocent (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are some pics of the male. I apologize for the poor quality of the pic where he's gone gray. 
The other 2 are a darker and smaller-finned version, but the big guy has brightened up. He's about 3" plus tail.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Labidochromis sp. "hongi"


----------



## Innocent (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, that's them exactly, thanks!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep. Hongi. Usually they'll change their body to a more lavender/lilac color with the dark stripes, but I guess grey is possible, too.


----------

